# Black Bull™ No. 80 Grit Abrasive Garnet Sand, 50 lb. Drum for Dirted Tank?



## SweetNotice (Nov 23, 2013)

Trying to get the right sand grit for a dirted tank. First dirted tank and looking to get the right sand for capping. 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/black-bulltrade;-no-80-grit-abrasive-garnet-sand

Tractor Supply Company sells the Black Bull No. 80 Grit Abrasive Garnet Sand in 50lbs for $24.99









Will that brand grit works?

Will be going to Tractor Supply Company later on today to grab some Chicken food for my Silkie Chickens


----------



## Krucianking (Jan 19, 2011)

That same store sells Black Diamond blasting sand 20/40 for 7.99 for a 50lb bag and its works very well for capping dirt.


----------



## cgorges (Sep 9, 2014)

+1 for black diamond. I have 2.5-3.5 inches of it in my 75. Havent had a problem with plants or fish at all.  Just rinse it, then rinse it again, then again, and when your sick of rinsing it do it one more time.


----------



## Androider4Life (Feb 4, 2013)

cgorges said:


> +1 for black diamond. I have 2.5-3.5 inches of it in my 75. Havent had a problem with plants or fish at all. Just rinse it, then rinse it again, then again, and when your sick of rinsing it do it one more time.


agreed.. Been down that road with this stuff.And still the water got black film on the top


----------

